# HELP ME



## sloopnoob (Aug 29, 2017)

I started smoking cigs for about 3-4 months and then quit since then I had been (for a year) eating nicotine gums they contain 4mg nicotine and I chew 10 of them daily so 40mg nicotine a day and I realized that I need to stop so I went cold turkey 3 days ago and had withdrawals like depression, anxiety inability to focus and I also had this strange feeling in my head like I'm high , it doesn't effect my functioning but i feel like I smoked weed maybe I really don't know how to explain this but I don't feel normal at all. Is it depersonalization or just withdrawal and if it is depersonalization will it end when the withdrawal ends?? because the trigger for this was quitting nicotine which i had been addicted to? PM me or leave a comment , share your experience with me I just need someone to talk to who understands what I'm going through


----------



## M1k3y (Sep 19, 2016)

i think that what happens when u quit smoking and stuff, hellish withdraws, gotta quit dog, hang in there, chew some gum or something, keep urself busy


----------



## sloopnoob (Aug 29, 2017)

M1k3y said:


> i think that what happens when u quit smoking and stuff, hellish withdraws, gotta quit dog, hang in there, chew some gum or something, keep urself busy


i don't smoke anymore but i'm trying to quit nicgum


----------

